
The End of Typing: The Next Billion Mobile Users Will Rely on Video and Voice - nikunjk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-end-of-typing-the-internets-next-billion-users-will-use-video-and-voice-1502116070
======
vit05
There is a huge opportunity to build an app that turns into audio reference.
No music, or direct communication, but everything else related to talk and
listen. The world still communicates through talk. "Since these are new
consumers, everything is up for grabs," That's the potential for disruption. "

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Relying on technology to communicate through audio and video will force people
not to learn to read and write. I can't see how this will end well over time.

~~~
cooper12
What... it's not having accessible apps that is forcing them to not learn how
to read and write, but rather a lack of access to education and the means to
obtain that education. Low-skilled workers are almost always less-educated so
of course they'll rely more on audiovisual communication and that was as true
in the era of letter-writing as it is today. Just because dictation and
videorecording exist, doesn't mean that people will suddenly stop pursuing
literacy. They'll continue doing that as long as it is required for white-
collar jobs and the like. Instead you should question why the literacy rate
isn't so high and why someone might be driven to not pursue education. Often,
the answer will be that they're forced to work at a young age, especially when
they come from elsewhere seeking opportunities. (the person profiled in the
story has family in a village) We should be commending apps like these for
allowing these users to get connected to the global web and gain knowledge and
opportunity that was hidden behind a keyboard before. (for example, the app
that lets low-skill workers find job postings) No one's forgoing how to write
just because keyboards exist, so chill with the alarmist rhetoric.

------
vile
man I really hope not, that'll make for some extreme noise pollution

